# Yeast Recomendation



## ford-ute (27/1/09)

Hi guys its been a while since i have been here and im glad to be back since last here i have moved from K&K to extract brewing with steeped grains. I am trying to create a a nice thick sweet dark english ale with a hint of cholate flavour i have been try a_ *"safale 04"*_ yeast and i am finding that it is fermenting out too far. Im ending up at around 1.010 to 1.012 sort of range which is all right but im trying to achive the 1.016 to 1.018 sort or area also remembering that im using only malt with no adjuncts except a little chocolate flavoring. Now after reading the fermentis web sit i seems to me that the *"safebrew S33" *would be a better choise so my question is,

has any one had experance with this yeast and would they recomend it for what im trying to do or can they suggest a better yeast for this application


----------



## buttersd70 (27/1/09)

so4 gives good attenuation, which is opposite to what you would be after. With extract brewing, you don't have a lot of options to limit the attenuation like with grain, where you can mash hotter; the mash part has already been done in the creation of the extract, and is out of your control. So a large part of it comes down to yeast choice.

I think for your needs, danstar Windsor yeast would be a good choice. It's a full flavoured English strain, with moderate attenuation.....the only (possible) drawback is that it a low flocculating strain, so you may need to fine with geletin for a clear beer.

details are here.


----------



## ford-ute (28/1/09)

after reading the spec sheet for this yeast it seems kind of a fussy yeast and the low floculante properties dont seem to appealing what about whit lab WLP002 english ale yeast it has low atenuation and a high floculante level 

what are your experances with this yeast after reading a few reviews and the spec sheet it seem to be alright


----------



## Fents (28/1/09)

buttersd70 said:


> so4 gives good attenuation, which is opposite to what you would be after. With extract brewing, you don't have a lot of options to limit the attenuation like with grain, where you can mash hotter; the mash part has already been done in the creation of the extract, and is out of your control. So a large part of it comes down to yeast choice.
> 
> I think for your needs, danstar Windsor yeast would be a good choice. It's a full flavoured English strain, with moderate attenuation.....the only (possible) drawback is that it a low flocculating strain, so you may need to fine with geletin for a clear beer.
> 
> details are here.



really ford-ute and butters? i've used s04 about five times now and stopped using it cause everytime the beer stopped at around 1.020. Same with a few mates. I'd persoanlly say its got crap attenuation.


----------



## mje1980 (28/1/09)

1.020 is a bit odd. That may be a yeast handling problem rather the strain of yeast.


----------



## ford-ute (28/1/09)

I would also say that maybe you have alot of very complex sugars in your brews but its hard to say with the info give. it is possible that your fementor is getting to hot or cold and killing off or putting the yeast to sleep this yeast also has a a high floculante property and it is possible for the fermentation to get stuck if you agitate the brew after afew days it can get it going and it will then finish fermentation


----------



## Fents (28/1/09)

mje1980 said:


> 1.020 is a bit odd. That may be a yeast handling problem rather the strain of yeast.



Fresh yeast always stored in fridge. i wouldnt say its handling at all, prob as fordute said too high/low ferementation killing yeast off.


----------



## ~MikE (28/1/09)

there are wyeast strains which would make an excellent sweet english ale (one of my favourite styles actually) - you're going to struggle getting what you're after with dried yeast, but if you really want to use one i'd say stick with s04, drop the temperature near the end of fermentation, push the crystal malt (eg step up to 300g) possibly even partial mash a kilo of ale malt at 68-70C...

otherwise i've hit FG 1.020 before with wy1187, man that felt nice oozing down the throat. (wow THAT sounded wrong) :lol:


----------



## drsmurto (28/1/09)

~MikE said:


> there are wyeast strains which would make an excellent sweet english ale (one of my favourite styles actually) - you're going to struggle getting what you're after with dried yeast, but if you really want to use one i'd say stick with s04, drop the temperature near the end of fermentation, push the crystal malt (eg step up to 300g) possibly even partial mash a kilo of ale malt at 68-70C...
> 
> otherwise i've hit FG 1.020 before with wy1187, man that felt nice oozing down the throat. (wow THAT sounded wrong) :lol:



Wyeast 1187 is chewing thru a Landlord wort right now.

A great little low attenuating yeast.

It normally stops around 1.017/18 for me but i did get a dark mild to stop at 1.020 (down from 1.040).

Has the same floccing abilities of S-04 too which makes clearing the beer very easy!


----------



## buttersd70 (28/1/09)

Fents, I never had any issue with low attenuation on s04. I stopped using it because it didn't have enough character for what I was after. As fordute said, its a highly flocculant strain. Get it cool, and it drops like a stone. As DrS and Mike have said, liquid strains give a much wider range of low attenuating strains. But if sticking to dry, go with the windsor....read any seppo board and its full of people bitching that their fg is way too high, because they didn't realise.


----------



## caleb (28/1/09)

What about plain old 514 ale yeast?

I've done two brews using this which were both 1.7kg kit + 1.5kg liquid malt (no sugars or dex). One finished 1.016, the other 1.018. OG on both was 1.048.

Its fairly neutral, with slight emphasis on malt and decent floculation. Plus its cheap to buy!


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/1/09)

~MikE said:


> wy1187






DrSmurto said:


> Wyeast 1187



+2 Wyeast 1968 is good too. 

Note/Warning Wyeast 1187 is an acquired taste for some. But personally speaking one worth acquiring. ^_^ 

Also Ford-ute steeping a combo of the lighest (Cara Foam) and smaller amounts of the darkest crystal malts (Baird's Dark & Cara Aroma) and 1-2% Baird's "pale" chocolate malt will help somewhat too.

Warren -


----------



## reviled (28/1/09)

My vote goes for 1469 West Yorkshire, by far my fave! Only tried that and 1026 but I got a shitload of Diacetyl off of 1026 in comparison...


----------



## ford-ute (28/1/09)

cheer guys 

you have really opened my eye to just how many yeast manufactures and strains there are so far i have only played with a few, so now i get the joyus task of looking up all those strains and learning more about my beloved beer *yahhhh!!!!  

*


----------



## buttersd70 (28/1/09)

ford-ute said:


> cheer guys
> 
> you have really opened my eye to just how many yeast manufactures and strains there are so far i have only played with a few, so now i get the joyus task of looking up all those strains and learning more about my beloved beer *yahhhh!!!!
> 
> *



Absolutely....to paraphrase a well known slogan....I'ts marvelous what a difference a yeast strain makes....

Oh, and reviled reminded me...1469 ftw. Moderate attenuation, and _great _flavour profile.


----------

